# Shoot Thru's



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok I confess:embara: I'm not that much on Field Archery but whats everyones take on Shoot Thru Systems (like on the Martins). I'm going to fix me a bow up just for spots and field.

I'm thinking about converting an Apex over to a Shoot Thru System. (I think it can be done). I don't remember where I seen the pics of the cable spreaders on a single cam though.I think you still had to use the cable rod to hold the side of the cable. Anyone know for sure where and how its done? 
How do you go about ordering strings and cables for it? Do you add so much to the cables?

Or am I wasting my time?????


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

*Shoot through?*

Ok, on the apex bows it wont be a true shoot through. You will still have a sting/cable and then they will just split the top 1/2 of your cable. It does work. And the reson is because you are putting less presure on the cable gaurd,ect there for reducing torque. On the martins and true 2 cams bows the shoot through system you completly eliminate the cable guard. look at www.winnerschoicestrings.com and they have a TRC system that can be adjusted for width for arrow/ flectch clearance. Hope this helps and makes sence. Good luck


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I love shoot through set ups. Been using them for years. Really if your not using the real deal two cams on each wheel type like Martins Furious or Nitrous Cam set ups you are really missing the true effect of a shoot through set up. Trying to keep your cables and spreaders right is a real chore on the make shift type set ups.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

*wedel cams*

There is a website I once went to that showed a company called wedel. They make cams for all bows and you can have a true shoot through system like the martin nitrous x and furious x cams on any bow the guy makes the tri-star cams for. The ones I remember were set draw length, not having a few inches of adjustment like a martin cam.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Everyone should take the opportunity to least experiment with the shoot-thru system. For a lot of archers myself included it has made a huge difference in my shooting. Although some don't like I think its the cat's meow.:teeth:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

top5fingers said:


> Ok, on the apex bows it wont be a true shoot through. You will still have a sting/cable and then they will just split the top 1/2 of your cable. It does work. And the reson is because you are putting less presure on the cable gaurd,ect there for reducing torque. On the martins and true 2 cams bows the shoot through system you completly eliminate the cable guard. look at www.winnerschoicestrings.com and they have a TRC system that can be adjusted for width for arrow/ flectch clearance. Hope this helps and makes sence. Good luck





What you're saying is what I was thinking... 
I not sure that its worth the time to put Winners Choice system on my bow.
Do you all think it would be beneficial, since its not a "true" shoot thru??

Does anyone know how much it would cost to buy the Barnsdale Cams (I think) and do it that way?? Would it work? I noticed the Blowtech that was done this way in the classifieds.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Shoot thru*



swerve said:


> Everyone should take the opportunity to least experiment with the shoot-thru system. For a lot of archers myself included it has made a huge difference in my shooting. Although some don't like I think its the cat's meow.:teeth:


Exactly, I just bought another S4 w/ the shoot thru here on AT....................3DBowmaster, not sure where you are in Va but you are more than welcome to try my bows out with the shoot thru. I am about 10 minutes from warrenton.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Apex, Martin S4 with a cable guard, Martin S-4 with the X system...no difference in my averages. I'm still waiting for the X system magic to kick in :darkbeer:

Converting a hybrid or single cam to a shoot through is a wast of time in my book. The only guy that has been successful doing so is Dean Pridgeon..and he could win with a willow stick and kite string.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here you go. Check out this link. Joel has done it and is still refining it. No cable guards... Just ingenuity. 

http://www.60xarchery.com/home.htm


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

You dont have to change all strings/cables if others are in good shape you are only ordering the one cable. Sorry I did not say that sooner.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> Apex, Martin S4 with a cable guard, Martin S-4 with the X system...no difference in my averages. I'm still waiting for the X system magic to kick in :darkbeer:
> 
> Converting a hybrid or single cam to a shoot through is a wast of time in my book. The only guy that has been successful doing so is Dean Pridgeon..and he could win with a willow stick and kite string.


all it does is remove the side load from the limb tips. I did it at GEA back in the early 80's and sent it off to Dean for testing and input.
He told me then like he says now, removes the side load for easier tuning but no magic bullet.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*If there's any Magic for sale*



Bob_Looney said:


> all it does is remove the side load from the limb tips. I did it at GEA back in the early 80's and sent it off to Dean for testing and input.
> He told me then like he says now, removes the side load for easier tuning but no magic bullet.


in this game then we would all be broke and tied for 1st place.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3dbowmaster said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to buy the Barnsdale Cams (I think) and do it that way?? Would it work? I noticed the Blowtech that was done this way in the classifieds.



It is gonna cost you a lot more then it is worth IMHO. You will need new cams, strings, axles, and LIMBS. BARNSDALE ARCHERY


I also tried the shoot thru system and have since gone back to a cable gaurd....I was like AKDoug. :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently saw a bowtech in the classifieds that was converted to a shoot thru with bransdale cams, and limbs.

It was a sharp looking bow.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well I don't see the point. You get cables in the way of your arm, which if you have good bow arm alignment will be touching, more strings to work with and no actual benefit. I don't think any of the official FITA 1400's have been shot with a shoot through system and none of the major bow companies bothered except Martin. 
Does it work? Yep
Will it give you more points? Seriously doubt it. 


Also keep in mind that changing the cable guard on an Apex changes the limb dynamics greatly.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Yet Marcus, that should only be yet.:teeth:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

yeah, no reason why not. (of course the cables can not touch the arm to remain FITA legal)


----------

